# New Jetter Hose Advice.



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

I am needing to replace the hose on my Jetters Northwest Brute Trailer jetter.

(3/8" 9gpm 4000 psi)

I want something really stiff as a lot of times we cannot even get the hose to make the 90 at the base of the stack when going from the roof.

Also my guys always seem to kink the hose.

Suggestions?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

So wouldn't you want something limber to make the 90?

I use Piranah hose. They have a type called "slither." I've never used it but the coating is slick and reduces friction between the pipe and hose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Blackhawk said:


> I am needing to replace the hose on my Jetters Northwest Brute Trailer jetter. (3/8" 9gpm 4000 psi) I want something really stiff as a lot of times we cannot even get the hose to make the 90 at the base of the stack when going from the roof. Also my guys always seem to kink the hose. Suggestions?


Sounds like a pressure problem if you're not making the first 90 the hose comes across.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Blackhawk said:


> I am needing to replace the hose on my Jetters Northwest Brute Trailer jetter.
> 
> (3/8" 9gpm 4000 psi)
> 
> ...


Spartan has a 9/16th hose that is fairly stiff but has 1/4" threaded ends. It's also very slick. I am able to turn into wyes when jetting upstream with it because it is bent a little at the end. Very nice hose.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

The issue is the hose has been kinked so many times it is like trying to push a wet noodle some times.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Can I put 1/2" hose on my jetter, or will that mess up the performance?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Blackhawk said:


> Can I put 1/2" hose on my jetter, or will that mess up the performance?


Hell no. It will be a lot less PSI loss due to the larger diameter. Just dont try to jet lines smaller than 4".


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's the PSI loss based on hose diameter and GPMs.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Most 1/2" nozzles require more water than your jetter puts out though. You might also want to find out how a 1/2" x 3/8" reducer affects the flow if you plan to use a 1/2" hose with a 3/8" nozzle.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

sierra2000 said:


> Most 1/2" nozzles require more water than your jetter puts out though. You might also want to find out how a 1/2" x 3/8" reducer affects the flow if you plan to use a 1/2" hose with a 3/8" nozzle.


True. I didn't think about that part. American Jetter's uses 1/2" hoses on their 1140 model trailer. 11 GPM at 4K PSI. I imagine they size the nozzles for the specs.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

I am really insterested in jumping up to a 1/2" hose and bushing down to at the end to use the 3/8" attachements for my jetter.

Any ideas?


----------

